# What does this look like?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I had my hairless boy, Chup out this morning and noticed this bump on his side.

he's actually had it for a few weeks, at first I thought it could be an infected nipple...then after a while, ya know, a couple days, my smarticles reminded me that male mice don't HAVE nipples :lol:

So I then thought it could have been a bite from one of his girlfriends (he's been seeing a lot of action lately lol) the bump even disapeared for a while and now this.

I didn't think to poke it to see if it was soft or firm, I just hope it's not a tumor, it might feel like petting an old man when you pet him, but he's still awesome and I don't want anything to happen to the little weirdo


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Almost looks like bites of some kind of insect.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

so the bumps went away then came back? id wonder if it was some kind of reaction like an allagery or something. Has there been any changes reasontly? diffrent food, bedding, substrate ect, of normal bedding changed texture? Id also check any bags of bedding and food for mites/other bugs or or the dust the bugs leave behind as they are tiny bugs.
Just had to put hay in the freezer at work after i found bugs in it. ive had the same bugs in my food mix they didnt seem to bother the mice but as yours is hairless he may be more sensitive maby.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> so the bumps went away then came back? id wonder if it was some kind of reaction like an allagery or something. Has there been any changes reasontly? diffrent food, bedding, substrate ect, of normal bedding changed texture? Id also check any bags of bedding and food for mites/other bugs or or the dust the bugs leave behind as they are tiny bugs.
> Just had to put hay in the freezer at work after i found bugs in it. ive had the same bugs in my food mix they didnt seem to bother the mice but as yours is hairless he may be more sensitive maby.


There hasn't been any change in food or bedding, I did get a slightly different type of carefresh the last time I changed bedding, but he had it before that. I always freeze my bedding before I change changes because I've had *bad* experiences with mites in carefresh bags.

We have had a horrible issue with fleas this year but there are no fleas that I know of in his cage, I changed his bedding again, just in case though.

It doesn't seem to bother him, he's not itching it raw or anything.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Bite from a small spider?


----------

